# TPMS PSI/Temp Data - Working or Not



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

I've added a spreadsheet to this post with all the data to date. Just remove the .pdf extension and you'll be able to open in Excel. So far I can't pinpoint any specific pattern.


All right folks. Attempting to track down why TPMS reads PSI and temp for some vehicles and not for others. HU_CIC, 3001 Ex Box, "rdc_safety" set to aktiv. If you set HU_CIC, 3001 Ex Box, "rdc" to nicht_aktiv it will remove the TPMS menu from the iDrive but you will still see green tires on the screen. Last note: Before the software update (Global) I couldn't get the PSI or temp labels to show. After the update I now get the labels but no readings.

Continuing from original coding thread:

Here's the data we've been collecting. Just reply to this post with the following details:

Model:
Build Date: 
Delivery Date: 
Status: Working/Not Working
Did you ever change the wheels and/or tires: 
TPMS Type:
Tires: 
Air/Nitrogen/Other: Regular plain ole air 

I'm posting the answers I can find from the original thread.

Username: Ausfahrt:
Model: 2011 550i
Build Date: July 2011
Delivery Date 29 Sept 2011
Status: Working
Did you ever change the tires: YES 
TPMS:BMW5 R12 KIT BMW TPMS Sensor Kit 5 Series 2011 from BavarianX
Tires: TOYO PROXES T1R
Air: Regular plain ole air 

Username: shawnsheridan 
Model: 2011 535i M-Sport
Build Date: 10/2010
Status: WORKING
Did you ever change the tires: Yes
Tires changed by Ind Shop/Dealer: Dealer
Tires: Michelin Pilot Super Sport (same size as OEM non RFT)
Air: Normal Air

Username: alex_c 
No, I have not changed my tires at all!
I have the OEM tires with the original metal stem valves.
Model: 2012 535
Built: 8/25/2011
Status: Not working
Tires: Original RFT
gas: Nitrogen

Username: Stealth.Pilot 
Model: 2012 550i
Build Date: Sep 30, 2011
Delivery Date: Oct 17th
Status: NOT WORKING
Did you ever change the tires: Yes
Tires changed by Ind Shop/Dealer: Ind Shop
Tires: Michelin Pilot Super Sport (same size as OEM non RFT)
Air: Normal Air

Username: Jeg23
Model: 2011 550I
Build Date:Jun 29th 2011
Delivery Date July 27th
Status: TPMS Working
DID you ever change the tires: Yes or NO
Tires: RFT (OEM) or Regular Tires?
Air: Nitrogen or regular or Dont know

Username: ImSW1
Model: 2011 528i
Build Date: Jul 10
Delivery Date Aug 10
Status: Not Working
DID you ever change the tires: Yes
Tires: RFT (OEM) or Regular Tires? Regular Tires
TPMS: Replaced Beru RDE 0008
Air/Nitrogen/Other: Air

I'd like to really like to hear from pre 09/10 owners with the earlier TPMS units. I know we have a few post 09/10 owners that the readings aren't registering, so I want to know if it's working in any pre 09/10 builds.

Sean


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

I'll add myself here... works with both sets of wheels.

Model: 550xi
Build Date: 1/2012
Delivery Date: 3/2012
Status: Working
Did you ever change the wheels and/or tires: Yes, works on both
TPMS Type: OEM, metal valve stem
Tires: Goodyear LS2 / Michelin Pilot Super Sport
Air/Nitrogen/Other: Air


----------



## alextremo (Feb 27, 2008)

Model: 550i
Build Date: 12/2010
Delivery Date: 2/2011
Status: Working
Did you ever change the wheels and/or tires: Yes, but OEM wheels/TPMS are on the car now (haven't tested with the aftermarket winter wheels/TPMS yet)
TPMS Type: OEM
Tires: Michelin
Air/Nitrogen/Other: air


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

I have it and it works. What I noticed is that at times when you first start out cold in the morning it takes a minute or two for the info to come up. If the car has been driven it comes up immediately. 

Model: 2012 535I MS
Build Date: 11/2011
Delivery Date: 12/3/2011
Status: Working
Did you ever change the tires: Yes
Tires: Michelin Non-RFT
Air: Plain Air


----------



## nicewonky (Nov 13, 2011)

Similar to above, no reading on start but it populates pretty quickly (within a few minutes)

Model: 2012 535xi (non-sport so 18")
Build Date: 11/2011
Delivery Date: 12/4/2011
Status: Working
Did you ever change the tires: No
Tires: Goodyear RFT 18"
Air: Plain Air


----------



## dmunz (Apr 26, 2012)

Shawn coded mine last Sunday in Houston. I see the indicators on the display but don't get data (just an underline). I can also see the units in settings and make changes to them. That is, I can change from psi to bar and is shows up on the display, but still no data.

Model: F07 (535i GT)
Build Date: 12/11 (MY 2012)
Delivery Date: 4/21/12 
Status: Working/Not Working: Not Working
Did you ever change the wheels and/or tires: Nope
TPMS Type: OEM metal valve stem
Tires: Dunlop DSST
Air/Nitrogen/Other: N2 (according to the valve stems that came with the car...)

FWIW
DLM


----------



## clutchlee (Mar 30, 2011)

Works for me fine. 

Model: 2011 535i xDrive (Sport Package)
Build Date: 03/2011
Delivery Date: 5/31/11
Status: Working
Did you ever change the tires: Yes, only front (GY Run-flats to Continental)
Tires: Continental (front); GY RFT(Rear)
Air: Plain Air


----------



## Griffin 27 (Apr 4, 2012)

Model: 2012 535
Build Date: 03/2012
Delivery Date: 5/11/2012
Status: Not Working
Did you ever change the tires: YES
Tires: OEM 19" M Sport, OEM Dunlop tires
Air: Plain Air


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Model: 2012 535 IX m sport , 2012 535 I , 2012 535 I m sport 

Status. : working

Never changed the tires.


----------



## RO-CK (May 17, 2012)

Maybe this is a dumb theory, but would it be possible that this particular feature working and the Sports Display (HP/Torque meter) in some cases and others not, may have some kind of relation with the fact that they don't have the CIC/Navigation Professional and only have the BMW Business system installed?

By the way, thanks @Dreamcar, Sean, Shawn and all that contributed for all this.. My E-net cable arrives Saturday!! Finally


----------



## grilodan (Nov 7, 2010)

Username: grilodan
Model: 2011 535i 
Build Date: 08/2010
Status: NOT WORKING
Did you ever change the tires: No
Tires changed by Ind Shop/Dealer: N/A
Tires: Goodyear OEM
Air: Normal Air


----------



## dmunz (Apr 26, 2012)

Has anyone looked for or found the code to turn the rotational monitoring code off? I wonder if that (RPS??? I think) might be on and interfearing.

I'll try to poke around tomorrow if I get some time in my car to look at the code.

FWIW
DLM


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

@dmunz:
FYI. TPMS is Reifen Druck Control, aka RDC, and FTMS is Reifen Pannen Anzeige, aka RPA.


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

No great breakthroughs so far.

Last night I activated FTMS. The RPA choice is just above the RDC FDL line (not RDC_SAFETY). It was set to nicht_aktiv, I changed it to aktiv. I now have an RPA ecu choice on my CAFD which has so many settings it's ridiculous. I was going through it, but just didn't have the time to delve deep into the tree.

I also adjusted two FDLs sitting in KOMBI that related to RDC, but my suspicion is that they are the FDLs that allow TPMS error codes to display on the guage cluster. Aktiv to Nicht_Aktiv.

This morning I started the car and reset the TPMS then drove away. Previously my TPMS display showed the pressure and temp icons (and green tires) but didn't give me anything else. I didn't get the dashes like many of you get. So after driving for about 200 ft I got the same display but with dashes now.

I'm going to change the RPA/KOMBI settings back to their original values one-by-one this afternoon to see what happens. Then I report back my findings.

Sean


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

I am happy to see you back on coding!


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for pushing on this Sean. I hope we can crack it.

Update on my situation is I had the dealer check the TPMS and valve stems in case the tire shop messed with them. They said I have the original OEM TPMS and metal valve stems.


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

Did everybody check this value in ICM ? 2VB is the SA code for Tire Pressure Monitor.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

2VB is standard equipment in the U.S.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I know this is a long shot, but I am going to ask anyway. For those without working TPMS, is your car also equipped with Active Steering?


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> I know this is a long shot, but I am going to ask anyway. For those without working TPMS, is your car also equipped with Active Steering?


Yes


----------



## dmunz (Apr 26, 2012)

snj1013 said:


> Weird. I installed a new set of wheels/tires/TPMS a month ago or so. Initially the pressures didn't show after resetting the TPMS system, even though each tire on the display went "green". A couple of miles later, the pressures started showing and continue to show.


That is the way it is suposed to work. You don't get the numbers until the wheels have been rolling for a bit. We coded my car in June and they have never shown the data.

And it seems to have taken, I've been in and out of the car all day and the data still displays. :thumbup:

FWIW
DLM


----------



## dmunz (Apr 26, 2012)

bmguy said:


> I would be willing to bump a curb to get mine to work... If it was certain....
> Mine have been green no errors or data for months now....
> 
> Tk


I'm pretty sure that couldn't be what made them work, it wasn't really that big a thump. But you never know.

Although it just occured to me that I have changed phones. My BlackBerry pooped out and I'm using a new iPhone. I have not bothered to set up the BT connection. I wonder if there was interfeerance with the signals. I think the BT still works on my BB maybe I'll give that a try tomorrow...

FWIW
DLM


----------



## dmunz (Apr 26, 2012)

dmunz said:


> I'm pretty sure that couldn't be what made them work, it wasn't really that big a thump. But you never know.
> 
> Although it just occured to me that I have changed phones. My BlackBerry pooped out and I'm using a new iPhone. I have not bothered to set up the BT connection. I wonder if there was interfeerance with the signals. I think the BT still works on my BB maybe I'll give that a try tomorrow...
> 
> ...


Ok, I tried this and having the Backberry BT connection on did not interfere with the data.

So I guess the sensors just need a good thump to get them to behave. 

FWIW
DLM


----------



## bmguy (Nov 12, 2011)

Well,I guess one must now try the curb bumping approach to see if that is what will make it work!

I wish I could get mine to work... I was looking for additional parts to receive the TPMS data, which I think is what Shawn was saying my car is missing - but I cant find a good way to confirm approach/parts list needed to make it work;

After my last experience with the retrofit of the DVD changer (which is now 4 weeks and I still don't have my car back) no sure I want to try adding parts again! oddly; the issues were with the latest Integration level and causing codes in stuff like side view camera's etc and not the DVD changer project itself...

If anyone has done the TPMS upgrade and had to add the receiver and recode the car, I would love to hear how it was done


----------



## michael.80301 (Dec 20, 2012)

Model: 2013 550i
Build Date: 11-13
Delivery Date:12-20
Status: Working
Did you ever change the wheels and/or tires: No
TPMS Type: TPMS
Tires: Dunlop Sport Maxx
Air/Nitrogen/Other: air 

Figured this would be the best thread to ask this question.. How do you turn the whole TPMS off??

I was coding my friends '12 750Li active hybrid and he switched out wheels on the car but doesn't want to switch out the sensors. He wants to get rid of the warning in iDrive and on the dash, I tried turning RDC from aktiv to nicht_aktiv and it did not effect the warning.

Any input is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

michael.80301 said:


> Model: 2013 550i
> Build Date: 11-13
> Delivery Date:12-20
> Status: Working
> ...


It's a bitch to kill it. You will need to code it and pull a fuse out to completely rid yourself of it.

Read this:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=650015&highlight=fuse


----------



## Lanman2012 (Nov 6, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> This only works with TPMS, Option 2VB.
> 
> 1) Go to www.bmwvin.com and put your Short VIN in an make sure you have 2VB.
> 
> ...


I just tried coding this feature and unfortunately it's not working even though I do have the 2VB option. All I'm getting are the the three dashes. I tried verifying the above settings recommended by Shawn but I was unable to find the IcmKod_B_SA2VB key. This is my first time coding though so I might not be looking in the right place.

Anybody have any advice on what to try next?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lanman2012 said:


> I just tried coding this feature and unfortunately it's not working even though I do have the 2VB option. All I'm getting are the the three dashes. I tried verifying the above settings recommended by Shawn but I was unable to find the IcmKod_B_SA2VB key. This is my first time coding though so I might not be looking in the right place.
> 
> Anybody have any advice on what to try next?


With 2VB in your VO, IcmKod_B_SA2VB should already be set to verbaut, so I do not think this is your issue at all.

However, if you insist on verifying it, use the Search Box in E-Sys, and look in your ICM ECU for "2VB", and see if you can find IcmKod_B_SA2VB or something similar to it. The Search Box only searches from Top to Bottom, so make sure you start at the very beginning of the CAFD.

You should reset TPMS and drive the car afterwards before the Pressure Temp appears where the 3 dashes are.

If it still does not work, then, and for reasons unknown, your are one of the unfortunate few that it just won't work for.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah this is a hit or miss with each car...Some work right off the bat and some dont work for crap..Its like cracker jack box...Dont know until you open up the box to see the prize you got!


----------



## Lanman2012 (Nov 6, 2011)

Unfortunately it's still not working for me. When I first start the car it says the following in a gray bar across the bottom of the screen.

"Status: Tire pressure and temperature measurement..." 

Any way to see that the rest of that status message is? I'm assuming it's something like "Tire pressure and temperature measurement system initializing" but I would still like see the full status message.

Also, is the pressure and temperature display a standard / supported option on European cars? If so, maybe we can find a European troubleshooting guide that will tell us what to check when a sensor isn't reporting pressure and temperature.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lanman2012 said:


> Unfortunately it's still not working for me. When I first start the car it says the following in a gray bar across the bottom of the screen.
> 
> "Status: Tire pressure and temperature measurement..."
> 
> ...


ECE cars have FTM, not TPMS, so they have no sensors. FTM works on tire rotation speed only to detect low tire pressure.


----------



## Lanman2012 (Nov 6, 2011)

"Status: Tire pressure and temperature measurement..." 

Does anyone know of a way to see the rest of that status message?

Also, What are the components of the TPM system? Just wondering if the part that receives the signal from the sensor in the tire needs to be programmed to listen for both psi and temp.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lanman2012 said:


> "Status: Tire pressure and temperature measurement..."
> 
> Does anyone know of a way to see the rest of that status message?
> 
> Also, What are the components of the TPM system? Just wondering if the part that receives the signal from the sensor in the tire needs to be programmed to listen for both psi and temp.


http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=FR73&mospid=52156&btnr=36_1355&hg=36&fg=15


----------



## chuck92116 (Nov 11, 2011)

Was the mystery ever solved?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chuck92116 said:


> Was the mystery ever solved?


I don't think so, although it has been a very long time since I have seen or heard of a 2VB equipped car where it has not worked.


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

shawnsheridan said:


> Chuck, I'm not sure what happened in your case. I have not heard of this happening to anyone else, and I have coded this on many cars with the 46.6 update up though 47.4, and I have yet you see an ISTA/P version that it does not work on.
> 
> I would go back and double check the coding in my Post # 72.


OK Shawn, need some help here. itchase (Chase) programed my car in early 2012 and the TPMS PSI & Temp Data were all there and worked. I got both the temp and PSI.

In June 2012 I had the global update done and promptly took the car back to Chase to have everything recoded. When he attempted to activate the TPMS Data we got the dreaded "---".

Yesterday Chase added some coding to my car and I brought the info from Post 72;

ICM:
IcmKod_B_SA2VB = verbaut

CIC:
RPA_CIC = nicht_aktiv
RDC = aktiv
RDC_SAFETY = aktiv

The CIC is set up correctly from our last attempt. We couldn't find the ICM part though. Is it hidden anywhere special. We found two ICM modules and there were no "IcmKod_B_SA2VB" in there.

Suggestions? TIA. :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Chuck W. said:


> OK Shawn, need some help here. itchase (Chase) programed my car in early 2012 and the TPMS PSI & Temp Data were all there and worked. I got both the temp and PSI.
> 
> In June 2012 I had the global update done and promptly took the car back to Chase to have everything recoded. When he attempted to activate the TPMS Data we got the dreaded "---".
> 
> ...


It is not hidden. It is in ICM_QL [1c] CAFD as follows:

CAF [ICMQL]
3000 Daten, F8
Funktionen
IcmKod_B_SA2VB = verbaut


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is not hidden. It is in ICM_QL [1c] CAFD as follows:
> 
> CAF [ICMQL]
> 3000 Daten, F8
> ...


Good deal. Thanks.


----------



## aceman67 (Jan 16, 2011)

Chuck -

Were you able to get your TPMS back? I just had dreamcar reprogram my car (after it was updated by my dealer a month ago). Dreamcar programmed me in the spring of 2012, and TPMS worked, we couldn't get it going this time around.

Aceman


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

aceman67 said:


> Chuck -
> 
> Were you able to get your TPMS back? I just had dreamcar reprogram my car (after it was updated by my dealer a month ago). Dreamcar programmed me in the spring of 2012, and TPMS worked, we couldn't get it going this time around.
> 
> Aceman


No. itschase (Chase) has tried twice now without success. The ICM_QL [1c] CAFD as follows: CAF [ICMQL] 3000 Daten, F8 Funktionen IcmKod_B_SA2VB = verbaut as Shawn recommended is no where to be found. I guessing the Global Update added something or took away something that prevents us from recovering the TPMS PSI & Temp Data.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Chuck W. said:


> No. itchase (Chase) has tried twice now without success. The ICM_QL [1c] CAFD as follows: CAF [ICMQL] 3000 Daten, F8 Funktionen IcmKod_B_SA2VB = verbaut as Shawn recommended is no where to be found. I guessing the Global Update added something or took away something that prevents us from recovering the TPMS PSI & Temp Data.


Aceman has 2VB and IcmKod_B_SA2VB was set verbaut but still no go for him.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DreamCar said:


> Aceman has 2VB and IcmKod_B_SA2VB was set verbaut but still no go for him.


What ISTA/P is on these cars? 48.3 or the new 49.0?


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> What ISTA/P is on these cars? 48.3 or the new 49.0?


he got his car flashed like 5 weeks back. do you think the dealers already have access to 49?

i didn't pay attention to the i level, even though he asked me about it.. Lazy me.

I think i saw 503 at the end in the i level. any ways will ask him to export the profile again.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Chuck W. said:


> No. itschase (Chase) has tried twice now without success. The ICM_QL [1c] CAFD as follows: CAF [ICMQL] 3000 Daten, F8 Funktionen IcmKod_B_SA2VB = verbaut as Shawn recommended is no where to be found. I guessing the Global Update added something or took away something that prevents us from recovering the TPMS PSI & Temp Data.


looks like there are two modules starting with ICM even i got confused initially as i was looking for it in a wrong module.

I am pretty confident you already have this.

when did you get your car flashed?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DreamCar said:


> he got his car flashed like 5 weeks back. do you think the dealers already have access to 49?
> 
> i didn't pay attention to the i level, even though he asked me about it.. Lazy me.
> 
> I think i saw 503 at the end in the i level. any ways will ask him to export the profile again.


Ok. Thanks. 49.0.3 just went to dealers last week, so it must be 48.3.


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

shawnsheridan said:


> What ISTA/P is on these cars? 48.3 or the new 49.0?


Because mine was done in June of 2012, I am guessing 48.3.



DreamCar said:


> looks like there are two modules starting with ICM even i got confused initially as i was looking for it in a wrong module.
> 
> I am pretty confident you already have this.
> 
> when did you get your car flashed?


Yes, Chase checked both modules. The Global Update was done in June of 2012.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Chuck W. said:


> Because mine was done in June of 2012, I am guessing 48.3.
> 
> Yes, Chase checked both modules. The Global Update was done in June of 2012.


Strange. If you can, post the CAFD names for both ICM ECU's.


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

shawnsheridan said:


> Strange. If you can, post the CAFD names for both ICM ECU's.


Chase is out of town. I'll get it as soon as we can meet up.


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

when decoding my 2009 750 (F01) i see this installed

S2VBA-REIFENDRUCKANZEIGE-Tyre pressure display

HU_CIC-3001 EXBOX-RDC_SAFETYaktiv / Werte=01 *confirmed
IcmKod_B_SA2VB = verbaut *confirmed

I do not have CIC i do have HU_cic so i confirmed:
HU_CIC:
RPA_CIC = nicht_aktiv
RDC = aktiv
RDC_SAFETY = aktiv

On the bottom of the screen i see ' Status: TPM active'
I just get the green marking with no data, any ideas?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

coco135 said:


> when decoding my 2009 750 (F01) i see this installed
> 
> S2VBA-REIFENDRUCKANZEIGE-Tyre pressure display
> 
> ...


CIC is HU_CIC. 

You clearly have the 2VB hardware, but RDC_SAFETY = aktiv is not working. Are you even getting the box displayed which shows dashes for PSI and DEG, or you are getting nothing new at all?

Did you force the Werte Value = 01, or just change the drop down from nicht_aktiv to aktiv?


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> CIC is HU_CIC.
> 
> You clearly have the 2VB hardware, but RDC_SAFETY = aktiv is not working. Are you even getting the box displayed which shows dashes for PSI and DEG, or you are getting nothing new at all?
> 
> Did you force the Werte Value = 01, or just change the drop down from nicht_aktiv to aktiv?


Changing it from the drop down list changed also the Werte value 
Attached is the screen shot
i used to see dashes never did i got actual reading but now i dont have the dashes also

Edit: after another reset I see the dashes


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

coco135 said:


> Changing it from the drop down list changed also the Werte value
> Attached is the screen shot
> i used to see dashes never did i got actual reading but now i dont have the dashes also


Ok. So the coding works, but the readouts do not. There are many cars like yours, but small as a percentage of the whole, where it simply refuses to work, and without explanation. It seems though it is early Fxx cars like yours that are affected, so it may be the firmware on the RDC module.


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. So the coding works, but the readouts do not. There are many cars like yours, but small as a percentage of the whole, where it simply refuses to work, and without explanation. It seems though it is early Fxx cars like yours that are affected, so it may be the firmware on the RDC module.


Got it. Can I update the firmware myself Or is it too complicated?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

coco135 said:


> Got it. Can I update the firmware myself Or is it too complicated?


You can flash the RDC module in E-Sys, but the process is undocumented, and at worst you can brick the ECU.


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can flash the RDC module in E-Sys, but the process is undocumented, and at worst you can brick the ECU.


mmmmm...i think i'll survive without the data


----------



## intex98 (Sep 20, 2002)

One more datapoint - Aug '11 build F10 here and no temp or PSI readings on the TPMS screen; only dashes 

Oh well.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

intex98 said:


> One more datapoint - Aug '11 build F10 here and no temp or PSI readings on the TPMS screen; only dashes
> 
> Oh well.


I don't know. It works on my 10/10 build. Yet, maybe 5% of cars seem to have problems. :dunno:


----------



## dmunz (Apr 26, 2012)

*A new twist...*



dmunz said:


> Ok in a WTF moment my TMPS is now showing data. I bumped a curb pulling out of the bank and switched to the display just to check and the pressure and temp data is now there.
> 
> No idea why I have not messed with coding in months and my car has not been in the shop.
> 
> ...


I chagned my tires (Michelin Pilot Sport A/S Plus) and the numbers are still there but they are all messed up. The front right is the most off (temp +10 degrees over the other three and the pressure is 4psi down). The other three are consistant with temp but the pressures are all over the map.

Is this something that takes time to stabilize? I've reset the system and the tires are all showing green. I assume it reads the pressure at reset and will monitor that correctly but I am a little worried that it wont.

Going to a non-runflat I want to make sure I have a good warning system even if I can't get accurate numbers.

TIA
DLM


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

dmunz said:


> I chagned my tires (Michelin Pilot Sport A/S Plus) and the numbers are still there but they are all messed up. The front right is the most off (temp +10 degrees over the other three and the pressure is 4psi down). The other three are consistant with temp but the pressures are all over the map.
> 
> Is this something that takes time to stabilize? I've reset the system and the tires are all showing green. I assume it reads the pressure at reset and will monitor that correctly but I am a little worried that it wont.
> 
> ...


My temps and pressures are all pretty consistent. The pressures read within a couple of tenths of my handheld gauge. Cold tire temps initially are pretty close to ambient temps, so I am assuming they are close as well. Sounds like yours have some issues.


----------



## dmunz (Apr 26, 2012)

*All better now...*



snj1013 said:


> My temps and pressures are all pretty consistent. The pressures read within a couple of tenths of my handheld gauge. Cold tire temps initially are pretty close to ambient temps, so I am assuming they are close as well. Sounds like yours have some issues.


I guess it just took some time to stabilize. I dropped all the pressures below the recommended limits (32 front, 35 rear), pumped them back up, hit the reset button and put a couple of hundred miles on the car. Everything seems to be where it should now.

And the Michelins are great. I wasn't too impressed at first (no bad, just not the rave I expected from all the forum traffic on RFs) but after some miles I really can say dumping the RFs makes the car ride better.

FWIW
DLM


----------



## zev (Feb 25, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't know. It works on my 10/10 build. Yet, maybe 5% of cars seem to have problems. :dunno:


Hi Shawn,

how to retrofit the RDC on F20/F30? have anyone discuss it before?

all the item list, right?
36106857938*1
36106856227*4
36146792829*4

and another question, I retrofit NBT on my F20 with HU_entry, and the touchpad idrive controller does not work. someone said I have to get new CAN from NBT, touchpad idrive controller use another CAN bus instead of the old wire. could you help on this?

thanks a lot!


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

IMHO, this is not a hardware problem. It is a software issue. I had this feature then after a software update at the dealer it can not longer be activated.


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

Chuck W. said:


> IMHO, this is not a hardware problem. It is a software issue. I had this feature then after a software update at the dealer it can not longer be activated.


And you have gone back and coded but RDC_SAFETY = aktiv and now the temp and PSI no longer show?


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

snj1013 said:


> And you have gone back and coded but RDC_SAFETY = aktiv and now the temp and PSI no longer show?


I'll ask Chase, but he has tried several times without success. Thanks.


----------



## Tuesday (May 10, 2012)

.


----------



## iansanderson (May 1, 2011)

Model: 335i 6MT
Build Date: 08/13
Delivery Date: 09/13
Status: Not Working
Did you ever change the wheels and/or tires: no
TPMS Type: original, nothing replaced.
Tires: Air


----------



## GermanRoots (May 3, 2012)

I coded the TPMS last week and had no issues getting the info to display. I do question the accuracy of the information. For those of you who have successfully coded, do you feel the temp and pressure values are accurate? Do I need to reset TPMS to force a recalibration or something? Thanks!


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

GermanRoots said:


> I coded the TPMS last week and had no issues getting the info to display. I do question the accuracy of the information. For those of you who have successfully coded, do you feel the temp and pressure values are accurate? Do I need to reset TPMS to force a recalibration or something? Thanks!


I have checked my displayed pressures vs my hand held tire gauge and the pressures are within +/- 0.5 psi, so they appear spot on.

As far as the temperatures, I can only add that the displayed temperatures seem to be within a degree or 2 of the ambient temperature when I first start my car in the morning. So once again, my experience is that the temps seems to be fairly accurate as well.

Resetting the TPMS system doesn't calibrate the sensors. I believe it just relearns the thresholds for alarms.


----------



## zev (Feb 25, 2013)

GermanRoots said:


> I coded the TPMS last week and had no issues getting the info to display. I do question the accuracy of the information. For those of you who have successfully coded, do you feel the temp and pressure values are accurate? Do I need to reset TPMS to force a recalibration or something? Thanks!


detele VO 258, add 2VB. Code hu_nbt/cic (63)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zev said:


> detele VO 258, add 2VB. Code hu_nbt/cic (63)


You can't just change coding from FTMS (RPA	- Reifen Pannen Anzeige) to TPMS (RDC - Reifen Druck Control) and have it work. The hardware is different, and FTMS has no actual sensor to measure Pressure and Temp as it determines low pressure condition based on tire rotational speed.


----------



## radarguy (Feb 27, 2010)

snj1013 said:


> I have checked my displayed pressures vs my hand held tire gauge and the pressures are within +/- 0.5 psi, so they appear spot on.
> 
> As far as the temperatures, I can only add that the displayed temperatures seem to be within a degree or 2 of the ambient temperature when I first start my car in the morning. So once again, my experience is that the temps seems to be fairly accurate as well.
> 
> Resetting the TPMS system doesn't calibrate the sensors. I believe it just relearns the thresholds for alarms.


This exactly describes my experience. I enjoy watching Boyles law at work as I observe the pressures and temperatures over time. I've never figured out why the left front tire always runs hotter in the summer than the right front, but they are close in the winter. BTW the 2014 X5 has the pressure display without the temperatures. I would assume that you could code to show the temperatures.


----------



## zev (Feb 25, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can't just change coding from FTMS (RPA	- Reifen Pannen Anzeige) to TPMS (RDC - Reifen Druck Control) and have it work. The hardware is different, and FTMS has no actual sensor to measure Pressure and Temp as it determines low pressure condition based on tire rotational speed.


yes, I know. i mean that is the way to enable RDC after hardware is added. right? 
the RDC senor is on K-CAN1.


----------



## JC251 (Nov 23, 2013)

#5 
Today, 10:00 AM
bjayfan 
Officially Welcomed to the 'Fest
Location: USA

Join Date: Jul 2013
Posts: 377
Mein Auto: 2014 M6 Coupe
View My Garage
Quote:
Originally Posted by Jack the cat 
I had the same experience when mine was coded. My F10 is an early model build, from July 2010, model year 2011. The advanced iDrive integration was not yet available for this build F10. My assumption has been that I don't get the full TPM readout due to the model build. The coding is correct, it is simply a digital switch on or off.
That's not accurate. I bought my F10 in the summer (August) of 2010 and it displayed the individual tire pressures. It wasn't until BMW changed their thinking and an update removed the numbers. I don't know what's up with your coding, but a July 2010 F10 can show the tire pressures.

#6 
Today, 08:57 PM


----------



## JC251 (Nov 23, 2013)

Model: 2011 535
Build Date: 10/2011
Delivery Date: 12/11/2011
Status: Not Working
Did you ever change the tires: YES
Tires: RFT tires
Air: Plain Air
__


----------



## evacheung (Sep 18, 2012)

Has anyone tried flashing their RDC module to see if we can get this working?


----------



## JC251 (Nov 23, 2013)

I am going to try to switch out the TPMS to a more updated version today to see if this will work. The service manage at the dealership did a little research for me and think we should try to switch out one of the sensors and see if it will send out the necessary signal. If is doesn't work then will put my original sensors back on, but if it does work, then I am going to switch them all out for the more updated version. My car has a production date of Sep 2010, even though it is a 2011. The service manager at the dealership said that there was a change in the sensors after my car was built. I will give an update to let everyone know if the new sensors work or not.


----------



## evacheung (Sep 18, 2012)

JC251 said:


> I am going to try to switch out the TPMS to a more updated version today to see if this will work. The service manage at the dealership did a little research for me and think we should try to switch out one of the sensors and see if it will send out the necessary signal. If is doesn't work then will put my original sensors back on, but if it does work, then I am going to switch them all out for the more updated version. My car has a production date of Sep 2010, even though it is a 2011. The service manager at the dealership said that there was a change in the sensors after my car was built. I will give an update to let everyone know if the new sensors work or not.


Good info. Looking forward to your findings.


----------



## JC251 (Nov 23, 2013)

Here is an update on the TPMS..I did have the BMW dealer switch out a sensor (his recommendation) and unfortunately, it didn't work. The put in a different sensor, drove the car but received some sort of error... As someone has stated in an earlier post..it must definitely have something to do with the software..


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

Is from some days that I started on my ECE F10 (born october 2011) retrofit of TMPS 
I took the K-CAN from IHKA, I connected the power supply and not collect the data. :dunno:

I used the following components: 
-CONTROL UNIT RDC 36106853670
-Wheel electronics module, RDC 433MHZ	36106856227

The 4 sensors are new, the RDC is used (donor M5 F10), has no values resistive on all PIN, e-Sys sees her, no INPA
I bought another used and is equal to the previous one, I understand that they 
are used, but both failed ? :bawling:
I need to know if using e-Sys with Read Coding Data from the CAFD check this error : (Photo 02)

I'm beginning to have doubts about sensors I would like to try other, if I park 
next to a similar car with rights sensors my RDC can read them?
I don't have the runflat, I have to remove 258 on FA?
I have M351 after market wheels, I put 2NB on FA?

I did the following codings:

FA : +2VB

ICM:
IcmKod_B_SA2VB = verbaut

CIC:
RPA_CIC = nicht_aktiv
RDC = aktiv
RDC_SAFETY = aktiv

Ideas or tips?
Thanks


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

Great News, I've successfully completed the RDC Retrofit :rofl:
Thanks to @shawnsheridan and @miotoo who have provided support and useful information :thumbup:
I should not say, the first wiring did a BMW employee.
Today I redid the job, taking the K-CAN from TRSVC rather than by IHKA, I saw that from the ZGW start two different lines K-CAN (green and orange/green) worked with the other


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMWzone said:


> Great News, I've successfully completed the RDC Retrofit :rofl:
> Thanks to @shawnsheridan and @miotoo who have provided support and useful information :thumbup:
> I should not say, the first wiring did a BMW employee.
> Today I redid the job, taking the K-CAN from TRSVC rather than by IHKA, I saw that from the ZGW start two different lines K-CAN (green and orange/green) worked with the other


:thumbup:


----------



## RO-CK (May 17, 2012)

BMWzone said:


> Great News, I've successfully completed the RDC Retrofit :rofl:
> Thanks to @shawnsheridan and @miotoo who have provided support and useful information :thumbup:
> I should not say, the first wiring did a BMW employee.
> Today I redid the job, taking the K-CAN from TRSVC rather than by IHKA, I saw that from the ZGW start two different lines K-CAN (green and orange/green) worked with the other


Would you please elaborate on what does the retrofit requires?

I already have done the coding part, installing the TPMS on each tire and locating the BMW Reifendruckkontrolle Reifendrucksensor 6771043-01 677104301 that goes on the rear bumper.

Would you share what else would I need?

I have a BMW F15 Y14

Thanks in advance


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

RO-CK said:


> Would you please elaborate on what does the retrofit requires?
> 
> I already have done the coding part, installing the TPMS on each tire and locating the BMW Reifendruckkontrolle Reifendrucksensor 6771043-01 677104301 that goes on the rear bumper.
> 
> ...


I'm pleased to provide useful information for the RDC, I think the ECU (6771043) from you indicated is the older generation, in ETK use the following car

http://realoem.com/bmw/partxref.do?lang=enUS&part=36236771043&showus=on&showeur=on

You should give me your VIN in PM to see what type of RDC mounts, might be different from mine, example F15 uses a new system of surround view, there's a camera on the front bumper and not two lateral and data trasmission on Ethernet (no LVDS)


----------



## bmguy (Nov 12, 2011)

I would be very interested in completing this also; is it possible to get a summarized document that explains what parts and actions needed to be done to enable this?

Also; is there any impact to future software upgrades from the dealer if this is done?

tk


----------



## RhoXS (May 2, 2008)

I am new to coding and have only tried to code the TPM to show the actual tire pressures and temperatures. This is important to me because this is very useful data with respect to predicting a latent tire problem. For example, if one temp is trending higher than the others I think this would be a strong indicator of a probelm with that tire. Nevertheless, I failed miserably and was only able to turn on or off the graphics with "---" instead of the actual data. I did read through all 164 posts above (maybe all not in a lot of detail) and perceive there seems to be no relationship (with respect to being successful) to build date or other options or accessories that might be installed. Therefore, something else must be effecting if the actual numeric data gets displayed. Although I know little more than how to Betty Crocker a parameter change (following the excellent guidance elsewhere on this board), let me just throw out my thought about what might be the problem.

My observations make it appear to me RDC_SAFETY may only serve the function to format the display (i.e show or not show the graphics for pressure & temperature) and another parameter turns on/off if the actual numeric real time data is sent to the display. My guess is that most cars with 2VB have this other parameter active by default but for some reason a very small number have it inactive and in these vehicles just "---" is displayed since no data is being sent. 

So, if this is the case, and there is some credibility to what I perceive, the big question is then what is is this other parameter? Also, if this other parameter exists, is it also in HU_CIC, or maybe in KOMBI because this module seems to mediate much of the instrumentation?

BTW, my X3 is a 2011 28i with the 02VB Tire Pressure Monitor and a 9/11 production date.


----------



## RhoXS (May 2, 2008)

I work in a large industrial facility with a lot of digital process control equipment managing everything from a 1.5 million HP turbine to 16 million pounds per hour of steam & water flow etc. By coincidence I gave one of the digital engineers a ride home tonight. Apparently this was his first ride in a BMW and he was a bit awed with the entire car. He saw the TPM display and immediately asked why the numeric data was not being displayed. I briefly explained what he was looking at was not the "normal" display and I had manually changed a parameter to display pressures and temps but only the associated labels were displayed without the data. Without having a chance to tell him anything else he said exactly what I surmised in the thread above. He stated these type of systems typically have a function that manages the graphics and a second function that retrieves the data and makes the data available to display. In other words, there likely is a second parameter somewhere that needs to be made active (my words) in order to get the data to the display.

Since I do not have a clue how to find this second parameter, except to laboriously compare all the parameters from two cars one with data and the other with just "---" in place of the data, I am hoping someone here can figure this out. The coincidence of posting the message above a few days ago and then today, by shear chance, having someone knowledgeable about the architecture of these type of systems come to the same general conclusion makes me think there might indeed be a second parameter that also must be active.


----------



## aacabriolet (May 27, 2014)

RhoXS said:


> I work in a large industrial facility with a lot of digital process control equipment managing everything from a 1.5 million HP turbine to 16 million pounds per hour of steam & water flow etc. By coincidence I gave one of the digital engineers a ride home tonight. Apparently this was his first ride in a BMW and he was a bit awed with the entire car. He saw the TPM display and immediately asked why the numeric data was not being displayed. I briefly explained what he was looking at was not the "normal" display and I had manually changed a parameter to display pressures and temps but only the associated labels were displayed without the data. Without having a chance to tell him anything else he said exactly what I surmised in the thread above. He stated these type of systems typically have a function that manages the graphics and a second function that retrieves the data and makes the data available to display. In other words, there likely is a second parameter somewhere that needs to be made active (my words) in order to get the data to the display.
> 
> Since I do not have a clue how to find this second parameter, except to laboriously compare all the parameters from two cars one with data and the other with just "---" in place of the data, I am hoping someone here can figure this out. The coincidence of posting the message above a few days ago and then today, by shear chance, having someone knowledgeable about the architecture of these type of systems come to the same general conclusion makes me think there might indeed be a second parameter that also must be active.


Are you sure you have TPMS (the tyre stems should be metal if you do). Otherwise if you have rubber stems, you have FTM which doesn't use sensors and thus doesn't measure temperature and pressure of the tyres, which would explain the --- readout.


----------



## RhoXS (May 2, 2008)

Yes, I have the metal stems and it is indeed TPM not FTM.


----------



## flipside (Nov 24, 2007)

BMWZone: +1 for instructions on the retrofit!! 

Thanks!!


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

RO-CK said:


> Would you please elaborate on what does the retrofit requires?
> 
> I already have done the coding part, installing the TPMS on each tire and locating the BMW Reifendruckkontrolle Reifendrucksensor 6771043-01 677104301 that goes on the rear bumper.
> 
> ...


Maybe good news, if I don't say bull****, in F15 RDC is already present in the DSC !
Try searching in the ECU (DSC) if you find Keys relating to the RDC, so if you add sensors is ok, might be plausible, soon in ECE automobile manufacturer is obliged to mount the RDC as in USA.


----------



## RO-CK (May 17, 2012)

BMWzone said:


> Maybe good news, if I don't say bull****, in F15 RDC is already present in the DSC !
> Try searching in the ECU (DSC) if you find Keys relating to the RDC, so if you add sensors is ok, might be plausible, soon in ECE automobile manufacturer is obliged to mount the RDC as in USA.


Thanks and sorry for my bad english, but are you trying to say that the RDC is already integrated with DSC? Can you tell me if there are different types of DSC? One with RDC and one without? Do you have a part number for the DSC that has RDC?

Also, can you please send me a picture of where does the RDC antenna is located in your car? So I can check if my car has the same slot for the antenna, that can be of help

Thanks again for taking the time and helping us out

"-------
3611105 Removing and installing RDC (Tyre Pressure Control) control unit
***65532;***65532;VIN: XXXXXXX Vehicle: System 3.41.10.10250 Data
Version: Version:
X'/F15/OFF-ROAD VEHICLE/X5 30dX/N57/AUTO/EUR/LL/2013/12
R3.41.10.10250
36 11 105 Removing and installing RDC (Tyre Pressure Control) control unit
Note:
The function of the RDC control unit is integrated in the DSC control unit!
The procedure is described in Removing and installing/replacing DSC control unit.---"


----------



## evacheung (Sep 18, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can flash the RDC module in E-Sys, but the process is undocumented, and at worst you can brick the ECU.


Do you think it's just a software update or is the hardware different? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

evacheung said:


> Do you think it's just a software update or is the hardware different? Thanks.


I really don't know.


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

RO-CK said:


> Thanks and sorry for my bad english, but are you trying to say that the RDC is already integrated with DSC? Can you tell me if there are different types of DSC? One with RDC and one without? Do you have a part number for the DSC that has RDC?
> 
> Also, can you please send me a picture of where does the RDC antenna is located in your car? So I can check if my car has the same slot for the antenna, that can be of help
> 
> ...


If you send me your SVT check DSC.
I don't know F15, i haven't found other document with RDC position...



evacheung said:


> Do you think it's just a software update or is the hardware different? Thanks.


I have updated my RDC with e-Sys and no problem, same process of other ECU, I also put CAFD


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

BMWzone said:


> Great News, I've successfully completed the RDC Retrofit :rofl:
> Thanks to @shawnsheridan and @miotoo who have provided support and useful information :thumbup:
> I should not say, the first wiring did a BMW employee.
> Today I redid the job, taking the K-CAN from TRSVC rather than by IHKA, I saw that from the ZGW start two different lines K-CAN (green and orange/green) worked with the other


I just bought a used RDC (part no. 6 867 938-02) for my 2013 F10 and i would like to retrofit this. Can you share how did you tap on the K-CAN? Did you cut the wire or you can just connect without cutting any wire? And where did you mount your RDC?

Thanks.


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

sbc55 said:


> I just bought a used RDC (part no. 6 867 938-02) for my 2013 F10 and i would like to retrofit this. Can you share how did you tap on the K-CAN? Did you cut the wire or you can just connect without cutting any wire? And where did you mount your RDC?
> 
> Thanks.


Do you have an original rear Camera ?
You can take it from there K-CAN, if not from ZGW, I have taken from Rear Camera, I didn't cut K-Can, remove coverage and Merge or slip on Pins from Plug and Merge

MSport :










Not MSport :


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the prompt reply. Yes i have original reverse camera and i think i should be able to tap the k-can from there. Instead of mounting at the said location, maybe i can try to mount inside the boot so that i don't need to remove the bumper. Hopefully can still sense the signal.


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

for cars not M Sport no need to disassemble anything, just remove some clips, 
for M Sport Cars it takes 5 minutes to remove the second part of the bumper,
RDC must be put in as photos, with label to the outside


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

BMWZone, do you have photo how and where to mount RDC(antenna) for M5 bumper? It's different from M Sport ;( Planning to retrofit RDC but still cannot imagine where and how to put it into "adapter" - 51 12 8 053 585.
Or it should be inserted somewhere else?
Thanks!


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

Dp


----------



## Nampvi (Oct 28, 2015)

BMWzone said:


> Hi, Do you have wired ECU on K CAN1 line ?
> It's very simple two pins for K CAN1, two pins for Power, your hardware it's Right,
> you must also FDL Code ICM with :
> 
> IcmKod_B_SA2VB = verbaut


Hi,

I coded my HU NBT as follows:

Add 2VB to FA , remove 528 from FA
NBT / RDC	aktiv
DKOMBI/DSC_MIT_RPA = ohne_RPA [00]

My Control Unit RDC connected HU NBT as follows:

Pin 1: 12v
Pin 2: Ground
Pin 3: Can H
Pin 4: Can L

But i do not display sucessfully PSI/Temp in my Screen. (

Please help me (

Thanks a lot


----------



## Nampvi (Oct 28, 2015)

Thank you for support of BMWzone.

I have retrofit TPMS sucessfully.


----------



## guruhe (Sep 2, 2014)

Nampvi said:


> Thank you for support of BMWzone.
> 
> I have retrofit TPMS sucessfully.


Please can you post the solution?

Thanks


----------



## wprevatt (Mar 22, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Code HU_CIC / 3001 EXBOX - RDC_SAFETY = aktiv / Werte=01.
> 
> It's for TPMS, and not FTMS.


So I have 2012 528i and previously had TPMS Pressure and Temperature working. Dealer wiped it out on repair this week and now I can't seem to get it back. Also, I don't see HU_CIC anymore. It has HU_CHAMP that contains 3001 EXBOX-RDC_SAFETY and it was already set to AKTIV.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

wprevatt said:


> So I have 2012 528i and previously had TPMS Pressure and Temperature working. Dealer wiped it out on repair this week and now I can't seem to get it back. Also, I don't see HU_CIC anymore. It has HU_CHAMP that contains 3001 EXBOX-RDC_SAFETY and it was already set to AKTIV.


Do you have option 2VB Tire Pressure monitor? 
That seems strange that you would have HU_CIC before and now you have HU_CHAMP.
And, it might take a little time to read pressure and temperature, but Head Unit changes are relatively instant compared to other control modules.


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Jan 20, 2015)

ImSW1 said:


> ...
> All right folks. Attempting to track down why TPMS reads PSI and temp for some vehicles and not for others. HU_CIC, 3001 Ex Box, "rdc_safety" set to aktiv. If you set HU_CIC, 3001 Ex Box, "rdc" to nicht_aktiv it will remove the TPMS menu from the iDrive but you will still see green tires on the screen. ...


I coded my '12 535i to read the temp and pressure but, alas, I was one of the unfortunate few(?) that didn't get the values displayed. I got --ºF and --psi. I suspected the sensors as, to me, that was the only variable between the cars that displayed and those that don't. I replaced the sensors when I replaced the tires a couple of weeks ago; I had the wrong sensors until last Friday. With the correct sensors installed I'm very happy to say I now get the pressure and temp readout. Sooooo.... I believe the TPMS sensors are at fault for those that don't get the readouts.

These are the sensors I purchased...


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

IMHO, this is not a hardware problem or a sensor issue. It is a software issue. I had this feature after coding, then after a software update at the dealer and re-coding it can not longer be activated. Everything has been tried without luck.


----------



## sogaro (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello, please i need some help here with an F10 which i programmed using ISTA/P. Have done so many and no issues till now. The Headunit (CHAMP) shut down and shows "NO SIGNAL" immediately the programming session started. I have E-Sys and i checked it and realised the CAFD is gone. Can not see it also on the ZGW even though am not sure it should have it. But it sa VARIANT "HU CHAMP2" NOT FOUND" AND SAME FOR THE ZGW. Can you help me?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sogaro said:


> Hello, please i need some help here with an F10 which i programmed using ISTA/P. Have done so many and no issues till now. The Headunit (CHAMP) shut down and shows "NO SIGNAL" immediately the programming session started. I have E-Sys and i checked it and realised the CAFD is gone. Can not see it also on the ZGW even though am not sure it should have it. But it sa VARIANT "HU CHAMP2" NOT FOUND" AND SAME FOR THE ZGW. Can you help me?


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## addy24 (May 19, 2005)

I purchased 4 used mini sensors to fit in my new f10 wheels and tried to turn this feature on and was successful. 

Here is a picture of the sensor.


----------



## apples12 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi,

I'm quite desperate to get this retrofitted to my car following a blow-out and the factory fit ABS-sensor TPMS still telling me the wheel was ok despite it being completely shredded to bits!

I have a 08/2013 LCI 520d, I've done some retrofits already (reverse cam, 6WB) so not worried about wiring and coding should be relatively straightforward - what I'm struggling with is deciding which module is the correct one for my car?

can anyone help?

I've seen a couple, part numbers as follows:

6771043

6790247

which of the two would work with my car?

thanks


----------



## berndh (Feb 9, 2017)

I bought a M351 19inch wheel set which comes from a 2015 F11. These are with the TPMS sensors. My car is a 2013 F11. Do I need to be careful in which TPMS module I need to buy? Or can I just buy any suitable for the F11? I understood there are different generations...

Where is the TPMS module located at F11? Also behind the bumper? No special bracket needed (like F30)??

Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

berndh said:


> I bought a M351 19inch wheel set which comes from a 2015 F11. These are with the TPMS sensors. My car is a 2013 F11. Do I need to be careful in which TPMS module I need to buy? Or can I just buy any suitable for the F11? I understood there are different generations...
> 
> Where is the TPMS module located at F11? Also behind the bumper? No special bracket needed (like F30)??
> 
> Thanks


ETK or FCP will give you part numbers and fitmet (ie compatibility)


----------



## berndh (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks but is does not say anything about generation 1 vs 2. If there is a difference after all???

Sent from my SM-G928F using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## levanso (Aug 27, 2011)

Dear friends I'm looking for solution. unfortunately I could not find it on internet.

Rear of my car (2010 BMW 535i) has been repaired after accident. Now I have TPMS malfunction massage on board.

After investigation I found on photos prior repair (attached) that RDC aerial(RDC antenna) is missing. guys from garage assembled the bumper and everything but ignored the problem of missing part. 

I bought new antenna(aerial) along with connector and wire but have problem of finding the cut end of the wire. trying to avoid taking everything apart. I have an option to find it from underneath or in the trunk but in order to do so I need to know next:

1. the route of the wire coming from the RDC module to the aerial (antenna).
2. the color of 4 wires going aerial (antenna).
3. or something else that could help me in solving the problem.

thank you in advance.


----------



## e90xf30 (Mar 5, 2020)

So I just recently got BimmerCode and wanted to know how to change the tpms reading from bar to psi? Any hello would be greatly appreciated


----------

